# motor driven lead screw



## Kernbigo (Nov 9, 2017)

Like to see some of the different mounts for a motor driven lead screw on a lathe, preferred a south bend


----------



## bill stupak (Nov 9, 2017)

This is for a Craftsman, not SB. The motor is an old 2 speed windshield wiper motor, powered by a  12v power supply and controlled by a PWM unit. 

Bill S


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 9, 2017)

(nice set up) , i used to have a 10" atlas


----------

